# Looking for a Golden Retriever Pup



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello,

I am in search of a golden retriever pup and was hoping to get some contact information here of any breeders in North Dakota, South Dakota, or Minnesota.

Looking for a dog to be both a hunting companion as well as a family pet.

Any information is appreciated.

Thank you,


----------

